# Most Sturdy Elliptical



## nerdlafemme (May 24, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first post so I hope I'm doing it right. I'm going to get an Elliptical for home to save some gym commute time and was just wondering if anyone here had found a particularly sturdy model. I'm 290 pounds and I do HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) so I will work the machine pretty hard. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## knottyknicky (May 25, 2011)

When you're shopping for them, they do list the weight limits (which are probably underestimated for safety). I was shopping around recently and most of the consumer models cap at between 300-350, so you shouldnt have any issue finding one. If you're really worried about it, and have the extra money, the gym models ($$$) are designed for super intense workouts at varying weight. You should be fine with a consumer model, though, just don't get the cheapest one out there, and check the weight rating!


----------

